# Gnash got his IPO3 HOT title



## Packen (Sep 14, 2008)

Very proud of this boy, he is 2 years and 11 months old! Seems like yesterday when he was a 7 week fur ball


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

Congratulations! :congratulations::toasting:


----------



## gagsd (Apr 24, 2003)

Super!!!!


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Congrats to Gnash and you. What a rush the past few years must have been!


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

nice training. nice job Gnash.


----------



## cindy_s (Jun 14, 2009)

Congrats to both of you!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Samba (Apr 23, 2001)

Congratulations for sure!


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

Congratulations!!


----------



## BlackthornGSD (Feb 25, 2010)

Congrats! I know how much work goes into that--good job for both of you!


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

CONGRATULATIONS!

Lee


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Very happy for you!

CONGRATS!!!

What a job well done!


----------



## Northern GSDs (Oct 30, 2008)

Wow - great job you 2!! Huge Congrats!!!!!

So young and a 3 already . Very nice!


----------



## BritneyP (Oct 26, 2006)

HUGE Congrats to you & Gnash!!! Job well done


----------



## Jason L (Mar 20, 2009)

Congrats, Faisal!!!!! You guys work hard for this. A most well deserved accomplishment!!!!


----------



## la_nausee (Dec 28, 2011)

I was following the South Central Regionals and saw this, congrats for earning it at the regionals. Some nice tracking scores, especially the FHs... and Clement takes it, no surprise  (any videos of italo's protection) ?


----------



## cliffson1 (Sep 2, 2006)

Excellent


----------



## Zahnburg (Nov 13, 2009)

Congrats.


----------



## Smithie86 (Jan 9, 2001)

Congrats!!! I remember when you 1st got him ...


----------



## Packen (Sep 14, 2008)

Thanks everyone for the congrats notes. I will check for some pics/videos and post. 

We do not get to take any time off, have to prepare for a trial scheduled in 2 weeks, and then off to the WDC! Looking to be a roller coaster ride


----------



## KSdogowner (Jun 22, 2011)

That is AWESOME!!! Congratulations!!!


----------



## FG167 (Sep 22, 2010)

Congratulations!!! Wish we could've made it to cheer you all on!


----------



## IllinoisGSD (Sep 21, 2011)

Congrats!


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

Congratulations.


----------



## schh3fh2 (Oct 12, 2011)

Packen said:


> Thanks everyone for the congrats notes. I will check for some pics/videos and post.
> 
> We do not get to take any time off, have to prepare for a trial scheduled in 2 weeks, and then off to the WDC! Looking to be a roller coaster ride


Congratulations....looking forward to seeing him in 2 weeks...


----------



## Dylan (May 13, 2011)

Gnash is a great dog! Congratulations on a job well done.


----------

